

Hack HN: Make a Capacitive Piano Keyboard for Your iPad - akumpf
http://hackaday.com/2014/11/07/make-a-capacitive-clothespin-keyboard-for-your-ipad/

======
akumpf
Direct link to step-by-step instructions here:

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Clothespin-Piano-for-
iPad/](http://www.instructables.com/id/Clothespin-Piano-for-iPad/)

